# Problem with VuPoint Scanner?



## pinkele (Jan 8, 2008)

I just finished installing a new VuPoint scanner and had problems with a 'code 10'. Called where purchased and they said return. Before I did that I shut down my computer entirely. Unplugged my photo scanner, rebooted. Everything worked fine with the Vu Point scanner. Apparently you cannot have two such scanners attached at the same time.

P.S. It was ok to leave the flat bed scanner hooked up. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## djcart (Mar 17, 2008)

I understand that you now have the scanner running after repeated Code 10s. What order did you follow in installation? Did you follow their order (driver, then restart, then the applications, then connect the hardware)? I did and still have problems after 5 tries.
Thanks!


----------

